
Ask HN: Data Analyst to Data Scientist - MmdYw
I am almost 40 now and I have worked with excel, power points, and Access in an independent contributor role for the last 15 years. I almost feel like hit a dead end. Any suggestions on transition to Data Scientist?
======
nikonyrh
I tried to write an answer a few times but I got stuck on the definition of
what a Data Scientist actually does. I guess this varies from company to
company. Maybe you could check work place ads you'd like to apply to and see
what are their requirements? At least instead of doing your analysis on a GUI
in my opinion it should be implemented in a programming language so that it
can be automated and re-run as new data keeps coming in.

